# VW passat CC dealer wreck back in check - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

We were contacted by a VW dealership to restore a near new passat CC. Upon inspection is was apparent that the vehicle had covered around 500 miles since new and in this time had be frequently washed in a fashion on the forecourt. What you are about to see is the damage of inferior washing with poor materials and media coupled with lack of knowledge of how to maintain a vehicle. This took some serious punishment and required quite extensive paint correction to remedy the damage inflicted by a handful of poor washes...



















As the famous words from Barry Scott... Bang, And the swirls are gone...



























































































With all the paint correction finished it was down to finishing touches yet again being engine bay and interior. Paintwork protection was supplied by dealership with whom wanted Diamond Brite applying as customer had paid for said product and customer was quite incessant it be re-applied contrary to advices given for other suggested protection systems.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great work again - love the seats in this :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

How to ruin a car in 500 miles. Great save.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great save


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

SBM said:


> Great work again - love the seats in this :thumb:





VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very nice.





alfajim said:


> How to ruin a car in 500 miles. Great save.





gibbo555 said:


> Great save


Thank you people:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

love reading the threads from you guys.

Excellent work as always


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice

But those dodgy people in the reflections look like members of Isis


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Great work.

What puzzles me is that a VW dealer would use your services. They clearly have no idea about how to look after a car properly and don't give a sh*t about the prep of their cars, so how did it even enter their heads to use a proper detailer to do a proper job? Or was this a demand made by the customer?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> Lovely!


Cheers.



smifeune said:


> love reading the threads from you guys.
> 
> Excellent work as always


Never have time to go mad with documentation now a days but try and throw the odd brief one up every so often. Thanks.



Dougnorwich said:


> Very nice
> 
> But those dodgy people in the reflections look like members of Isis


No member from isis but still a hard ass:thumb:



GaryxG said:


> Great work.
> 
> What puzzles me is that a VW dealer would use your services. They clearly have no idea about how to look after a car properly and don't give a sh*t about the prep of their cars, so how did it even enter their heads to use a proper detailer to do a proper job? Or was this a demand made by the customer?


Thanks. The dealer did some research. Client kicked off in a big way ( understandably ) and they called me in to view and cost up etc. It was cheaper to pay to have it remedied than to accept it back and have egg on their faces. Generally, Most main dealerships have a kitty for such instances though the public do not know of this. Ive been called in by god only knows how many varying paintshops and main dealers to carry out remedial work as I am sure have many other detailers.


----------

